# nissan micra-water leaking



## nissanreg (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi i'm new to the forum, and i live in England. I own a Nissan Micra Mk2 and have a problem. When it rains my car seems to let water into the passenger foot well (left side) I have removed the scuttel panel, removed the left inner wheel lining and sprayed water to try and find the leak, but can't find where the leak is coming from. If you can imagine underneath the footwell, the ventilation escape holes, the water is steadily leaking from this area. Has anyone else had this problem? If anyone could help I would really apperciate any suggestions you may have

Rachel


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The Micra is far from any Z... You won't find much if any help in this portion of the forum. Try the general section.


----------

